# 2 female beagles



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello fellows. I justed wanted to post that I have two female beagles that I am gonna get rid of. I hate to but I just dont have time to run and hunt them like they need to be. I have a beautiful tri color ( Abby), and a really nice marked copper nose (cocoa). they are both just over a yr old. Abby has some ticking on her. She is up and running good. Cocoa is still in the learning process but doing good. These dogs are good jumpers. But they do need some fine tunning. And beleive it or not I have yet had them to run a deer. ( other than site run which any dog will do) If they were kept and ran together they will make someone one [email protected]@l of a set of rabbitt dogs. I would really like to see them stay together. please let me know if anyone is interested. These dogs are located just out side of greenfield. Near paint creek spillway.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I sent you a pm


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Do you Still have them??


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm gonna have a litter of my own here soon. I just got my bitch an ultrasound and it revaled she had six in there and she's about 5 weeks away. She is a registered "Blue" beagle and so is the father. The last litter I got $600 for pick and 5 for the rest...pm me if interested.


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

the two female beagles are avaliable aging. Thought they had found a new home but it was to far away. and the gentleman couldnt make the trip. understandable. I f any one is interested pm me or email me at 
[email protected]


----------



## mstone (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey sent you a email about the beagles, I don't live too far from you, thanks, Mike


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Do the two females run?


----------

